# 20 Gallon Long



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I currently have a 10 gallon shrimp tank and will be upgrading soon to a 20 gallon long.

My issue, is trying to find a good lighting system.

My plan = Planted crystal red shrimp tank.

I understand lighting should be somewhere around 2-3 watts per gallon standard for a planted tank.
Are there any suggestions on where I can find an economical light fixture for maximum growth?

Any help would be great, please PM me or drop a line here!!! 
-Gordon


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i'd say coralife light fixtures are the cheapest. 2 watts/gallon is enough if the fixture is right on top of the tank.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I recommend using T5. 20g long will need 30" fixture. Bulb size will be 24". Some sites to check: Dr. Foster, FishNeedIt, and MarineDepot.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Check out this 30" 2x18w freshwater NOT5 Coralife fixture. It comes in twin and single bulb version. There is also a saltwater version, but you should not get that one unless you want to add the 10,000K single bulb model to a freshwater twin bulb version. One twin bulb fixture is 1.8 wpg, triple bulbs 2.7 wpg, quad bulbs 3.6 wpg.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsC...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30
http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/lighting-fixtures/t-5-fluorescents/index.php


----------



## melauriga (Mar 20, 2009)

Left C said:


> Check out this 30" 2x18w freshwater NOT5 Coralife fixture. It comes in twin and single bulb version. There is also a saltwater version, but you should not get that one unless you want to add the 10,000K single bulb model to a freshwater twin bulb version. One twin bulb fixture is 1.8 wpg, triple bulbs 2.7 wpg, quad bulbs 3.6 wpg.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsC...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30
> http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/lighting-fixtures/t-5-fluorescents/index.php


I use this light (the twin bulb fixture) on my 20L and it works great. It's technically only 1.8 wpg, but the bulbs are T5, which are brighter than T8 or T12. Plus the 20L is shallow. The bulbs cover the whole length of the tank, the only problem is the fixture is pretty slim, so you might have a problem growing high light foreground plants. You can work around this by doing a cosmetic sand foreground, moss, or marsilea.


----------

